# Dirk: We've just got to push ourselves to play harder



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> *THE OLD DIRK:* “If you don't compete hard, it's not about Xs and Os,'’’ Nowitzki said. “You can run whatever play you want. You can have all the schemes you want defensively. We've just got to push ourselves to play harder. … I don't know what it is. I don't know what's going on. We don't leave it all out there, and that's what you've got to do. ... That's on the players, on every single one of us. … We've got to cut harder. We've got to defend harder. We've got to rebound hard. I just think we're coasting too much right now. … We're not good enough to coast, as you saw tonight.’’
> 
> Translation, short version: “We suck.’





> *MORE DIRK:* “I’ve got to find a way to do more, get the troops ready to play. That’s obviously partially my fault. We’ve got to find a way to get everybody involved.’’
> 
> Again, I’m all for The UberMan flexing his leadership muscles in any way possible. I’m even into him landing on tiny children and making them cry. But even I’ve got to admit: We’re six games into the season, and we’re already having to call out guys, to appeal to guys’ pride, to push the rah-rah/challenge button?


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=918


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I guess theyre finally catching on to what we figured out 2 seasons ago


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If there was some buzz and excitement to start the season it's already gone now.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeahh they better start playing better soon because if they don't I'm going to give up on them already


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

A trade needs to happen, not for a starter but for some bench players.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> A trade needs to happen, not for a starter but for some bench players.


I think it needs to happen for both which seems unlikely though. We have so many holes right now...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yep, what little buzz and excitement I mustered up for this season went right out the door after that loss to Denver. It's gonna be a looooong season boys.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

croco said:


> If there was some buzz and excitement to start the season it's already gone now.


was there buzz and excitement to start the season? there shouldn't have been.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> was there buzz and excitement to start the season? there shouldn't have been.


Yeah.... keep on talking trash until T-Mac hurts his back and Yao hurts his foot.

We'll talk then.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Yeah.... keep on talking trash until T-Mac hurts his back and Yao hurts his foot.
> 
> We'll talk then.


i don't think i ever mentioned anything about the rockets.

no trash talk, it was just an honest statement. i'm trying to figure out a decent reason anyone would have been hyped up for the start of the mavs season thinking they were going to do anything significant.


----------

